# browser question



## rll6fd (Jan 7, 2012)

Sorry for the random app questions here lately, but i was wondering which browser you guys would pick between the xscope browser or dolphin hd browser..is there a difference in battery life issues or are they the same? I have both on my phone now but just got xscope so was wondering your opinion. Thank you once again for your help.


----------



## slane (Nov 23, 2011)

I've never used xscope but I really like dolphin with the gestures, add ons (especially screen cap,pdf,box.com).

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## map6386 (Feb 5, 2012)

O really liked dolphin but gave boat a try and definitly love it!!! I hated how sometimes when i scrolled to the sides on dolphin i would get the dolphin options instead of actually scrolling.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## mzchelle (Aug 26, 2011)

I've tried Dolphin HD accessing this forum, but for some reason the floating navigation buttons do not work. It's so frustrating. For that reason, I use Opera to access this forum, and use Dolphin HD for everything else. Does anybody have the same issue?


----------

